# My New Pony



## mininik (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't thank Jennifer Radoi of Sweet Opal Miniatures enough for my Classic Shetland gelding, JC's Blaze Of Glory. BG arrived this week from southern California, many thanks to HauledRight Equine Transport. Dreams really DO come true!


----------



## SirenFarms (Aug 24, 2007)

oh he is gorgeous! look at that trot! Congrats! you are very lucky! all this talk about shetlands makes me want one!


----------



## crponies (Aug 25, 2007)

What a handsome guy! :aktion033: Congrats!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats! I'm glad he found a great home. That is one impressive pony



I remember when Jennifer first got him, she had him at a show. He got loose from being tied to the trailer and went prancing around the show grounds and I was like WOW! He is SUCH an impressive pony.

I think you will have a LOT of fun with him, he has such unlimited potential in everything.

Andrea


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 25, 2007)

I am so happy that he has went to the best possible home for HIM! I know you will have many years of enjoyment out of him. Thanks for making the process of letting him go so easy Nicole! And give him a kiss for me tonight.



:

Andrea I remember that occasion, and it was more shocking that I just walked up and caught him!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 25, 2007)

I am so glad you got him home I do think he is the perfect match for you and he will excel with you in the show ring.

Hmm a horse of Jennifers getting loose... why do I find that so hard to believe



: at the show at home.. seems they are always plotting



:


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations Nikki! He is a very nice boy and glad he has a great home with you now.

Are you gonna get him in cart?


----------



## mininik (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for the all the kind compliments, everyone! I couldn't be happier with this boy, he is so special to me. I will definitely give him LOTS of kisses for you tonight, Jennifer! This winter I plan to just enjoy his company, but eventually I would like to see him driving, too. I'll be posting pictures and updates often.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Nikki when you get him all push button perfect in halter, obstacle, jumping and driving ..(like Casper) let me know then you will know where to send him to when you need to ..

And you KNOW HOW PATIENT I CAN BE waited years for Casper



:


----------



## CLC Stables (Aug 25, 2007)

WHOOO HOOOOOOOOO Syndi and I talked about him lots on Friday..............so glad you got bit by the pony bug................


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Congrats Nikki! He's something thats for sure. Very special horse I would say. I can't wait to get a pony someday.



Enjoy your lil man


----------



## mininik (Aug 26, 2007)

Today was BG's second walk into downtown Naches. Would you believe he went INTO a tavern, behind their bar and had a photo shoot with the patrons? I just love his personality! He watches me to be sure everything's okay. When we are out getting passed by all sorts of vehicles, barking dogs, kids, etc., he just takes it all in. We're working on him being okay with what's behind him. I've found a great spot to itch right behind his ears. He's got a private paddock and loves his groceries. I plan to get his teeth looked at before winter. Next month we're likely going to show for fun at the local fair. And Lisa, my mom and I were just discussing how cute he'll be as a greying, old pony! LOL


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh how exciting Nikki...Sounds like hes taken to you quite well.



Glad to hear that you have a buddy now.


----------



## Jag and Inti's Mom (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi I read your post and noted you identified HauledRight Equine Transport as the carrier. I may need to use a transport service in the near future, so could you email me and let me know how to get a hold of them and how well you liked them. Thanks. Nancy Katz [email protected]



mininik said:


> I can't thank Jennifer Radoi of Sweet Opal Miniatures enough for my Classic Shetland gelding, JC's Blaze Of Glory. BG arrived this week from southern California, many thanks to HauledRight Equine Transport. Dreams really DO come true!


----------

